# Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC



## bogomil22 (19. März 2011)

Also wie das Thema schon sagt, suche ich einen guten Kühler mit dem man den i5-2500K gut OC kann und die Temps nicht derartig in die Höhe springen.
Kühler ist für einen Freund und der will eigentlich max. 50 ausgeben.
Findet man für diesen Preis etwas gescheites?
Bis wohin wir den CPU overclocken wollen wissen wir halt noch nicht, hängt ja vom Kühler ab, aber so 4 GHz sollten schon drin sein (wenns möglich ist natürlich auch noch höher    )

Hat jemand schon gute Erfahrungen mit einem Kühler für die neuen Sandy's gemacht?

PS: Was meint ihr zum Mugen 2 oder dem Dark Rock Advanced C1 ? ( evtl. kann man ja dort ein stärkeren Lüfter anbauen um die Leistung zuerhöhen)?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Ich würde es mit dem Mugen versuchen, Lüfter könnte man immer wechseln. Wichtig ist natürlich auch die Gehäusedurchlüftung.


----------



## Lan_Party (19. März 2011)

Der beste kühler auf dem Markt ist der silverarrow aber der ist nicht in deinem Budget. Der mugen 2 ist ein super kühler.


----------



## bogomil22 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Ja, der silver arrow ist natürlich Top, aber zu teuer 
ALso im Vergleich Mugen 2 zu dem Dark Rock Advanced C1 ist der Mugen besser ja?

Ich bin mir halt echt nicht sicher ob man mit diesem Kühler so 4Ghz standardmäßig laufen lassen kann?!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Sorry zu dem BeQuiet DR kann ich nix sagen. Eigendlich sollte der Kühler einiges wegstecken, und ohne Spannungserhöhungen verschlechtern sich die Temperaturen kaum beim übertakten


----------



## True Monkey (19. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Da der 2500k kein HT hat wird er auch nicht ganz so warm und der Mugen sollte ausreichend sein.
Letztendlich hängt es aber von der CPU ab was für Temps die bei der dafür nötigen Spannung macht (Die unterschiede sind bei den SB recht groß)


----------



## Kaktus (19. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Wie wäre es mit dem Xilence M612Pro? Der ist nur derzeit noch nicht wirklich erhältlich, sollte aber ca. 50€ kosten, ist klar stärker als der Mugen 2. Gegenüber dem Dark Rock kann ich noch nichts sagen, ich hab ihn zwar hier, aber noch nicht über das Testsystem gejagt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Der Mugen reicht eigentlich, aber der BeQuiet hat nach oben hin noch ein paar Reserven, die der Mugen nicht hat.


----------



## ersguterjunge (19. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Ich kann den Mugen 2 nur empfehlen.


----------



## MaxBetz (20. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Würde einen "Corsair Hydro Series H50" mit einem "Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XLP" nehmen.


----------



## ile (20. März 2011)

Bis 50 €: Mugen 2.

Wer mehr will, sollte gleich zum Thermalright Archon greifen, kostet dann aber halt auch über 60€.


----------



## MaxBetz (20. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*



ile schrieb:


> Bis 50 €: Mugen 2.
> 
> Wer mehr will, sollte gleich zum Thermalright Archon greifen, kostet dann aber halt auch über 60€.


----------



## Lan_Party (20. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Und man hat noch Geld für einen anderen Lüfter.


----------



## MasterSax (20. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Nocuta NH-D14 was besseres bekommste net


----------



## TankCommander (20. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Ich habe den Muggen2 auf dem 2600K! Wenn dein Kumpel nicht gross übertakten will dann reicht er dicke aus.


----------



## bogomil22 (20. März 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Und man hat noch Geld für einen anderen Lüfter.



 ne, ich hab hier eine menge liegen, von denen ich ihm einen geben würde 




			
				TankCommander schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe den Muggen2 auf dem 2600K! Wenn dein Kumpel nicht gross übertakten will dann reicht er dicke aus.



Ja also wie gesagt, wir wollen keine OC rekorde, aber so 4 Ghz wäre schon cool!


----------



## bogomil22 (20. März 2011)

MasterSax schrieb:
			
		

> Nocuta NH-D14 was besseres bekommste net



Was ist den überhaut der unzerschied zwischen ddm NH-D14 und dem NH-U12P ?


----------



## Kaktus (20. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Der Noctua D14 bietet mehr Kühlfläche, zwei Lüfter und ist insgesamt merklich stärker als der U12P, welcher eher in der gehobenen Mittelklasse angesiedelt ist als im High End Segment, wo der D14 seinen Platz hat.


----------



## bogomil22 (20. März 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:
			
		

> Der Noctua D14 bietet mehr Kühlfläche, zwei Lüfter und ist insgesamt merklich stärker als der U12P, welcher eher in der gehobenen Mittelklasse angesiedelt ist als im High End Segment, wo der D14 seinen Platz hat.



Danke, ist der U12P besser als der Mugen 2 (Für OC)?
Kann ihn vielleicht billig kaufen


----------



## Kaktus (20. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Kann ich dir nicht sagen.... Mugen 2 hatte ich im Test, den U12P habe ich zwar auch hier, aber noch nicht über das Testsystem gejagt. Wenn ich schätzen müsste, würde ich sagen das sie auf ähnlichem Niveau liegen. 

Gebrauchte Kühler gibt es immer auf den Marktplätzen, hier im Forum und in anderen. Allerdings kommst du da nur nach einer bestimmten Anzahl von Beiträgen rein. Hier bei PCGH brauchst du 100 Beiträge. Ansonsten, schau mal bei Ebay, da gibts auch öfters gute Kühler.


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

4GHz sind aber sehr pessimistisch  Die laufen doch selbst mit Boxed-Kühler und Standardspannung garantiert 
Also 4,5 würde ich schon anpeilen, sonst lohnt sich der Kühlerkauf ja nicht 

Wurde auf der CeBIT nicht der Mugen3 vorgestellt?
// http://www.computerbase.de/news/har...ung/2011/maerz/kuehlerupdate-im-hause-scythe/


----------



## TankCommander (20. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> 4GHz sind aber sehr pessimistisch  Die laufen doch selbst mit Boxed-Kühler und Standardspannung garantiert
> Also 4,5 würde ich schon anpeilen, sonst lohnt sich der Kühlerkauf ja nicht
> 
> Wurde auf der CeBIT nicht der Mugen3 vorgestellt?
> // Kühlerupdate im Hause Scythe - 02.03.2011 - ComputerBase


 

Doch würde vorgestellt! Soweit ich jetzt weis würde der Verkaufsstart etwas nach hinten verschoben.


----------



## Kaktus (20. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Der Verkaufsstart wurde auf ca. Juli verschoben weil der Mugen 3 derzeit noch nicht Leistungsfähig genug ist und man noch Feintuning betreiben will. Derzeit soll er wohl kaum über die Leistung des Mugen 2 hinaus kommen.


----------



## TankCommander (20. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Ja die Konkurrenz ist groß und gut zur Zeit. Bin mal gespannt!


----------



## Kaktus (20. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Naja, der Mugen 3 wird ja kein High End Kühler (wie auch der mugen 2 kein High End Kühler ist), das ist ja der Scythe Mine 2. Und der Mugen 3 wird auch in der Leistung darunter liegen, logisch.


----------



## TankCommander (20. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Jo aber die Erwartungen sind schon groß. das weis auch auch scythe. Finde das der Muggen2 aber trotzdem im Highend bereich angesiedelt ist, wenn ich mir verschiedene High end Kühler angucke, dann ist der muggen2 schon sehr gut dabei.


----------



## Kaktus (20. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Das ist richtig, der Mugen 2 ist sehr stark, aber gegen die Top-Riege schafft er es nicht. Das die Unterschiede nicht so groß sein können, ist selbstverständlich. 10° Unterschied wird man nie haben, außer man vergleicht einen 20€ Kühler mit einem 70€ Kühler. Die Spreu vom Weizen trennt sich langsam ab 125W TDP und darüber hinaus. aus reiner reis-Leistungssicht, ist der Mugne 2 extrem gut. Und der Mugen 3 wird es schwer haben. Sehr schwer. Aber insgesamt bleiben die Scthe Kühler technisch extrem primitiv, aber effizient. Aber um den preis zu drücken macht Scythe auch einiges. Billige Verpackung (im vergleich zu anderen geradezu lächerlich), auf weitere Lüfterklammern wird weitestgehend verzchtet, WLP in einer Tüte statt in einer Spritze (wo auch mehr drin ist), die Kühler unterscheiden sich technisch kaum (Grundgerüst ist bei allen identisch) u.s.w.! Trotzdem, gute Kühler zum guten Preis.


----------



## Oggtr (20. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Ich würde dir den Mugen nur wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## TankCommander (20. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Ich habe gestern einen Post mit Bild gesehen, was der Thermalright Silver Arrow so leistest, ein 2600K der mit ca. 1,40 Vcore lief. Die Temps lagen bei ca. 60°C. ich war sowas von begeistert von dem Thermalright Kühler, das ich mir überlege meinen Muggen2 in Rente zuschicken. 


Hier sehr guter Bericht über High End Kühler, das ist vielleicht was für den Themenstarter!

PCGHX-Review: Neun High-End-Kühler im Test - cpu-kühler


----------



## bogomil22 (20. März 2011)

Dann kannst du ihn mir ja gleich anbieten


----------



## Kaktus (20. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Ich finde es ja schon interessant das die Leute so auf den Silver Arrow abfahren seid dem der Name Thermalright davor steht. Dabei gibt es den Kühler schon seid über 1 Jahr unter dem Thermalright Branding "Cogage" zu kaufen. Jetzt hat man einfach die Heatpipes mit Kappen versehen und zwei Lüfter dazu gepackt und verkauft ihn direkt als Thermalright... und siehe da... das Interesse ist enorm.  Vorher wollte ihn keiner haben. Interessant wie sehr man nach Markennamen geht. 
Dabei gibt es viele bekannte Kühler unter andrem Branding für weniger Geld. Das wird aber gekonnt ignoriert.


----------



## TankCommander (20. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Bin noch überlegen!  

Denn eine WaKü steht auch zur Debatte! Oder vielelicht sogar von Corsair den H60 oder H70. Mal schauen. Im Moment hab ich den 2600K bei 4.5 GHz mit 1,24 Vcore bei 56-57°C. bei Prime95 mit dem Muggen2 Rev.2


----------



## bogomil22 (20. März 2011)

TankCommander schrieb:
			
		

> Bin noch überlegen!
> 
> Denn eine WaKü steht auch zur Debatte! Oder vielelicht sogar von Corsair den H60 oder H70. Mal schauen. Im Moment hab ich den 2600K bei 4.5 GHz mit 1,24 Vcore bei 56-57°C. bei Prime95 mit dem Muggen2 Rev.2



Gut, bloß wie lange brauchst du zum überlegen 

Ps: Laut dem pcghx test ist ja der mugen 2 gleich auf mit dem Prolimatech Megahalems und kostet weniger.
Hatte überlegt ob ich dann doch für etwas mehr geld den Prolimatech Megahalems kaufe, aber lohnt sich dann nicht so sehr, wenn der mugen 2 für 4-4,5 ghz bei dem 2500k ausreicht

Bedanke mich erstmal für die hilfreichen kommentare


----------



## TankCommander (20. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

@bogomil
Wenn du den Muggen2 kaufst machts du nichts verkehrt! Du ich weis es noch nicht, vielleicht behalte ich ihn auch.

*Edit:*
Am besten RAM einsetzen ohne Heatspreader sonst habt ihr Probleme den Lüfter anzubringen.


----------



## bogomil22 (21. März 2011)

TankCommander schrieb:
			
		

> Edit:
> Am besten RAM einsetzen ohne Heatspreader sonst habt ihr Probleme den Lüfter anzubringen.



Also wir wollten uns die Corsair XMS3 4 GB (blauer Riegel) kaufen. Die müssten doch passen oder?! (Board is das p8p67)


----------



## VWGT (21. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

ich hab den be quiet dark rock advance mit dem silent wings lüfter und der is meiner meinung nach noch etwas effektiver als der mugen 2


----------



## ile (21. März 2011)

VWGT schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab den be quiet dark rock advance mit dem silent wings lüfter und der is meiner meinung nach noch etwas effektiver als der mugen 2



Nee, schau dir mal den Test von PCGH an. Das ist Kappes. Der Mugen 2 ist definitiv besser.


----------



## Kaktus (21. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

@ile
SChau dir den Test selbst noch mal an. Ich glaube du verwechselst gerade den Mugen 2 mit dem Mine 2. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das man mit einem starken Lüfter jeden Kühler auf Höchstleistung bekommt und der be quiet! auf leise ausgelegt ist. Mit stärkeren Lüftern wäre er deutlich besser.


----------



## ile (21. März 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:
			
		

> @ile
> SChau dir den Test selbst noch mal an. Ich glaube du verwechselst gerade den Mugen 2 mit dem Mine 2. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das man mit einem starken Lüfter jeden Kühler auf Höchstleistung bekommt und der be quiet! auf leise ausgelegt ist. Mit stärkeren Lüftern wäre er deutlich besser.



Nein, ich verwechsel nichts. Zugegeben, mein Ergebnis ist auch ein wenig Abschätzung, mein Fazit somit wohl ein wenig zu eindeutig. Folgendes: Ich rechne damit, dass der Mugen 2 bei den alten Testmethoden 2,5 Grad schlechter kühlt als der Archon mit Max-Drehzahl. Mit Ca. 1,0 Sone, als der Lautstärke des BQ Advance, nochmal 1,5 Grad weniger. Macht 4 Grad weniger bei den alten Testmethoden. Bei den neuen Testmethoden im OC-Test sind die absoluten Temps ungefähr gleich. Und der BQ kühlt dort ebenfalls 4 Grad schlechter als der Archon. Genau diese 4 Grad Differenz schafft der Mugen 2 bei gleicher Lautstärke auch. Er hat allerdings mit dem mitgelieferten Lüfter noch mehr Reserven. Dann darf er natürlich lauter sein, zumal er dann auch besser kühlt als der BQ. Der stärkere Lüfter ist aber schon dabei. Mit wie viel upm man ihn laufen lässt, kann man ja einstellen. Gleichzeitig ist der Mugen 2 günstiger, also ist er das bessere Produkt.


----------



## x-up (21. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Definitiv der Mugen 2 - meiner Meinung nach bestes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, und du kannst mit anderen 120er Lüftern noch etwas rumprobieren.


----------



## ile (21. März 2011)

x-up schrieb:
			
		

> Definitiv der Mugen 2 - meiner Meinung nach bestes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, und du kannst mit anderen 120er Lüftern noch etwas rumprobieren.



Wozu? Der Standardlüfter muss nur gescheit geregelt werden, dann ist er unhörbar. Regelbereich: 0-1300 upm, da ist für jeden was dabei.


----------



## x-up (21. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*



ile schrieb:


> Wozu? Der Standardlüfter muss nur gescheit geregelt werden, dann ist er unhörbar. Regelbereich: 0-1300 upm, da ist für jeden was dabei.



Natürlich ist das möglich. Ein Scythe Mugen 2 kommt bei Vollast kaum über 1,0 Sone, wem das zu laut ist, der muss dann halt eben mit einem anderen 120er Lüfter noch etwas rumprobieren z.B. Noiseblocker Multiframe MF12-S2.


----------



## bogomil22 (21. März 2011)

Gut, also wie gesagt, der mugen wird heute gekauft. Und hauptsächlich soll er gut kühlen, da spielzlt die lautstärke keine große rolle.


----------



## elohim (21. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

@ile

Man kann auch nicht einen einzigen Test zur Hand nehmen und glauben, dass man die absolute Wahrheit gefunden hat, gerade bei CPU Kühlern gibt es verschiedene Faktoren die einen Test beeinflussen können, und es macht immer Sinn mehrere Vergleichstes anzuschauen um ein sinniges Bild zu erhalten.

- Es gibt halt schonmal einfach eine Serienstreung was die Qualität der getesten Exemplare angeht, Mugen 2 ist nicht gleich Mugen 2, da kann es schon mal ein paar Grad Differenz zwschen verschiedenen Exemplaren der gleichen Serie geben. Ausserdem wird unterschiedlich getestet in jedem Test: das Gehäuse und Gehäuselüfter speilen eine Rolle, auch bei Tests auf einer Benchtable werden einige Kühler bevorzugt, die weniger auf einenguten Luftstrom angewiesen sind etc. 
Dann kommt noch die Wahl der Referenzlüfter hinzu, wenn man wie PCGH bspw einen Silent Wings 140 als Referenzlüfter nimmt ist das schon recht speziell, da dieser relativ wenig Druck aufbaut und somit auch entsprechend einige Kühler bevorzugt und andere benachteiligt.


----------



## bogomil22 (21. März 2011)

Da gebe ich dir recht, aber ich denke schon das der mugen im p/l unschlagbar ist und alles was ich will ist, das er den  2500k @ 4Ghz kühlen kann


----------



## elohim (21. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

jo passt schon, war jetzt ein wenig ot mein Beitrag 

Naja, einige kaufen auch einen Mugen 2 und zusätzlich einen 'Silent Wings' da sie direkt einen besseren Lüfter haben wollen, da wäre es P/L technisch dann denke ich aber deutlich besser direkt einen BeQuiet Dark Rock advanced für 10€ mehr zu kaufen...


----------



## bogomil22 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Ja, aber ist denn überhaupt der BQ  Dark Rock Adv. von der kühlleistung besser als der mugen?


----------



## ile (21. März 2011)

elohim schrieb:
			
		

> @ile
> 
> Man kann auch nicht einen einzigen Test zur Hand nehmen und glauben, dass man die absolute Wahrheit gefunden hat, gerade bei CPU Kühlern gibt es verschiedene Faktoren die einen Test beeinflussen können, und es macht immer Sinn mehrere Vergleichstes anzuschauen um ein sinniges Bild zu erhalten.
> 
> ...



Das stimmt natürlich. Nur das gilt für alle Kühler. Ich schau mir schon auch andere Tests an, aber eins musst du halt als Basis haben. Eins mit guten Testmethoden und vielen getesteten Produkten. Und da macht PCGH gute Arbeit.


----------



## ile (21. März 2011)

bogomil22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber ist denn überhaupt der BQ  Dark Rock Adv. von der kühlleistung besser als der mugen?



Nein. Außerdem wirst du keinen akustischen Unterschied bemerken, wenn du nen SilentWings anstatt nem (auch sehr guten) SlipStream hast (Es kommt halt auf die Drehzahl an.). Der Mugen hat noch einen Tick mehr Reserven.


----------



## elohim (21. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

In meinem System hat er etwas besser abgeschnitten, ja. Im endeffekt wird es von der Leistung selbst aber relativ egal sein, der Dark Rock bietet halt einen besseren Lüfter und im Gegensatz zum Mugen eine erstklassige Verarbeitung. 

Wenn du auf Aussehen/Verarbeitung nicht so viel wert legst und du statt einem sehr guten auch mit einem 'nur guten' Lüfter klarkommst, dann kannst du aber getrost zum Mugen greifen


----------



## bogomil22 (21. März 2011)

ile schrieb:
			
		

> Nein. Außerdem wirst du keinen akustischen Unterschied bemerken, wenn du nen SilentWings anstatt nem (auch sehr guten) SlipStream hast. Der Mugen hat noch einen Tick mehr Reserven.



Gut, dann fahr ich mal gleich los und hol den mugen 2


----------



## elohim (21. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*



ile schrieb:


> Nein.


 
wie kommst du jetzt genau zu dem Ergebnis? beim pcgh test mit Referenzlüfter ist der Advanced sogar genausogut wie der Mine 2


----------



## ile (21. März 2011)

elohim schrieb:
			
		

> wie kommst du jetzt genau zu dem Ergebnis? beim pcgh test mit Referenzlüfter ist der Advanced sogar genausogut wie der Mine 2



Der Mine 2 ist auch schlechter als der Mugen 2.



			
				ile schrieb:
			
		

> , dass der Mugen 2 bei den alten Testmethoden 2,5 Grad schlechter kühlt als der Archon mit Max-Drehzahl. Mit Ca. 1,0 Sone, als der Lautstärke des BQ Advance, nochmal 1,5 Grad weniger. Macht 4 Grad weniger bei den alten Testmethoden. Bei den neuen Testmethoden im OC-Test sind die absoluten Temps ungefähr gleich. Und der BQ kühlt dort ebenfalls 4 Grad schlechter als der Archon. Genau diese 4 Grad Differenz schafft der Mugen 2 bei gleicher Lautstärke auch. Er hat allerdings mit dem mitgelieferten Lüfter noch mehr Reserven. Dann darf er natürlich lauter sein, zumal er dann auch besser kühlt als der BQ. Der stärkere Lüfter ist aber schon dabei. Mit wie viel upm man ihn laufen lässt, kann man ja einstellen. Gleichzeitig ist der Mugen 2 günstiger, also ist er das bessere Produkt.


----------



## TankCommander (21. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Er kann ohne bedenken zum Muggen2 greifen! Im moment gibt es fast keine schlechten Highend Kühler auf dem Markt. Die Werte liegen ziemlich zusammen. 

Der einzige Nachteil beim Muggen2 ist die Montage, am besten zu zweit montieren.


----------



## elohim (21. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*



ile schrieb:


> Der Mine 2 ist auch schlechter als der Mugen 2.


 
jup, und die sonne kreist um die erde

ich habe beide in meinem Rechner gehabt und der Advanced schnitt besser ab als der mugen...


----------



## desireowner (22. März 2011)

Nimm der Prolimatech Gensis, der kühlt den RAM und MB mit


----------



## Derbe86 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

jop


----------



## Kaktus (22. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

@ile
Vielleicht solltest du mal über den Tellerand schauen. Der Mugen 2 ist schlechter als der Mine 2, das sagt Scythe sogar selbst, und er schlägt auch nicht den be quiet C1.


----------



## TankCommander (22. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @ile
> Vielleicht solltest du mal über den Tellerand schauen. Der Mugen 2 ist schlechter als der Mine 2, das sagt Scythe sogar selbst, und er schlägt auch nicht den be quiet C1.



Bitte mal einen Link zu der Aussage! 

Danke 

Gruß Tank


----------



## Kaktus (22. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Einmal teste ich selbst Kühler auf Planet3Dnow und habe den Mine 2 gerade da, zum anderen kann ich dir keine Links zu Aussagen geben bei denen ich persönlich mit den Herrn von Scythe gesprochen habe


----------



## TankCommander (22. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

@Kaktus
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Scyhte Leute solche Aussagen über ihren Verkaufsschlager Nr.1 machen. 

Meine Meinung über den Mine2: schwer, laut, teuer und komplizierte Montage (auch bei dem Mine2 am besten mit 2 Leuten montieren, die das nicht täglich machen)

Naja aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden!


----------



## elohim (22. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

ist es nicht abwegiger, dass scythe einen Kühler entwickelt, welcher größer ist, mehr Fläche und Heatpipes hat und teurer ist, damit er dann schlechter kühlt als der Mugen 2?



hier ist der Mine 2 sogar etwas besser als der  Megahalems und deutlich besser alsder Ninja 3 mit einem 120er Referenz-Lüfter:

Hardwareluxx - Test: Prolimatech Genesis


----------



## Kaktus (22. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

@TankCommander
Nur weil es der Verkaufsschlager Nummer 1 ist (übrigens nur hier in Europa, in Asien liegt er wie Blei in den Regalen und der Rasetsu verkauft sich dort so gut wie der Mugen 2 hier) heißt es nicht das Scythe keine klaren Aussagen trifft. Der Mugen 2 steht für gehobene Mittelklasse zu einem guten Preis. Der Mine 2 stellt das High End Modell dar. Fertig. Damit wird der Mugen 2 nicht abgewertet. Und ich glaube du hast noch nie einen Mine 2 vor der Nase gehabt, geschweige denn verglichen. In Sachen Lautstrke vs. LEistung schlägt er den Mugen 2 spielend. Das sollte selbst ein Blinder mit Krückstock verstehen wenn man sich die technischen Daten betrachtet. Mine 2 hat 8 Heatpipes, Mugen 2 hat 5. Dazu hat der Mine 2 die größere Kühlfläche und den 140 mm Lüfter. 
Und schau mal hier... ich teste bei einer Zieltemperatur die Lautstärke... der Mugen 2 ist gut, wird aber auch von vielen anderen geschlagen. Und der Mine 2 bewegt sich hier (die Ergebnisse gibts offiziell nächste Woche) sehr nahe beim Noctua D14.  Bei knappp 70 getesteten Kühlern und 9 weiteren die ich aktuell hier habe, erlaube mir mal folgende Aussage... bei Kühlern, weiß ich definitiv und deutlich mehr als du und sehr viele andere hier. Der Mugen 2 ist ein super Kühler aus Preis-Leistungssicht... aus reiner LEistungssicht ist er nur oberes Mittelfeld und kann im High End Segment nicht mithalten. dafür war er auch nie gedacht, zumal der technische Aufbau für High End schon extrem primitiv ist.


----------



## schneiderbernd (22. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Also ich habe die Woche den Noctua Dh-14 verbaut...das Ding ist einfach ne Wucht...Qualität,Temps...da stimmt einfach alles...auch die Lüfter sind echt Oberklasse!! Wer das Geld und den Platz im Case hat sollte sich den anschauen!


----------



## TankCommander (22. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

@Kaktus
Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung: "Scythe würde niemals ein eigenes sowie ein Produkt vom WB (Wettbewerb) abwerten. 
Des weiteren wäre so eine Aussage nicht Marktorientiert, es kann sich kein Unternehmen leisten den europäischen Markt zu verlieren, auch Scyte nicht. Wieso würde dann der Start vom Muggen3 verschoben? Bitte mal darüber nachdenken. 

*Ich sprach von meiner Meinung zum Mine2, und das jeder für sich selbst entscheiden muss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *

Ich gehe davon aus, das du schon die ganze Zeit sagen willst "Der Mine2 ist für Enthusiasten" das ist ein unterschied da gebe ich dir recht.
Welche Erfahrungen ich mit Kühlern und Lüftern gemacht habe, kannst du nicht beurteilen.
Der Themenstarter schrieb ziemlich am Anfang seine Preisvorstellung von einem Kühler, und in diese Preisklasse fallt nunmal der Muggen2. Dann kannst du lange schreiben der Mine2 für 60,00 Euro ist das bessere Produkt. So wie du selbst schon bereits geschrieben hast; Man kann kein 30,00 Euro Produkt, mit einem 60,00 Euro Produkt vergleichen. Daran solltest du dich dann auch selbst halten. Für einen Experten, wie du es ja bist finde ich es mehr oder wenig trauig das keine Erklärungen oder sogar Tipps kammen für den Themenstarter.
Das kann man hier in diesem Threat ja sehen. Ich glaube sogar, das du fast in jeden post den Mine2 erwähnst hast. 
Sorry das ist kein verhalten für jemanden mit deiner Erfahrung. Für mich ist das Kindergarten! wie z. B. Ich habe was besseres als du, nee mein Action-Man kann fliegen und meiner schwimmen.


----------



## bogomil22 (22. März 2011)

Also da es hier langsam ausartet, sag ich an der stelle mal, vielen dank für die betratung, der muggen 2 ist gekauft und wird am wochenende verbaut/getestet.
Wie mein vorredner finde ich, dass der muggen in seiner preisklasse einfach top ist!
Freu mich schon auf den zusammenbau


----------



## True Monkey (22. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

gute wahl ....denn wie anfangs von mir erwähnt hat der 2500k kein HT und um ein recht ansprechendes OC Ergebniss zu erzielen reicht der völlig.

Ich bin zwar kein Kühlerexperte aber mit OC kenne ich mich ein klein wenig aus ...und darum geht es dir doch oder ?


----------



## elohim (23. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*



TankCommander schrieb:


> @Kaktus
> Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung: "Scythe würde niemals ein eigenes sowie ein Produkt vom WB (Wettbewerb) abwerten.
> Des weiteren wäre so eine Aussage nicht Marktorientiert, es kann sich kein Unternehmen leisten den europäischen Markt zu verlieren, auch Scyte nicht. Wieso würde dann der Start vom Muggen3 verschoben? Bitte mal darüber nachdenken.


 


- du hast dich doch in eine diskussion eingeklinkt in der es eigentlich darum ging ob der Dark Rock Advanced besser kühlt als der Mugen 2. 
- niemand hat in diesem Thread gessagt, dass der Mugen 2 in seiner Presklasse nicht einer der besten Kühler ist, genauso wie niemand in diesem Thread den Mine 2 empfohlen hat, auch nicht Kaktus. es ging auch überhaupt gar nicht um den Mine 2 
- wenn du eine E-Mail an Thermalright schreibst und entsprechend nachfragst werden die dir auch sagen, dass der Silver Arrow besser kühlt als der Venomous X, Prolimatech wird dir sagen dass der Genesis besser kühlt als der Megahalems, was ist daran bitte abwertend? Denkst du die werden dir sagen, dass alle Kühler genau gleich gut sind, und nur unterschiedlich viel kosten? 


@bogomil: keine schlechte Wahl, wobei der _Einbau_ des Mugen wohl noch der am wenigsten spassige Part ist


----------



## TankCommander (23. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*



elohim schrieb:


> - du hast dich doch in eine diskussion eingeklinkt in der es eigentlich darum ging ob der Dark Rock Advanced besser kühlt als der Mugen 2.
> - niemand hat in diesem Thread gessagt, dass der Mugen 2 in seiner Presklasse nicht einer der besten Kühler ist, genauso wie niemand in diesem Thread den Mine 2 empfohlen hat, auch nicht Kaktus. es ging auch überhaupt gar nicht um den Mine 2
> - wenn du eine E-Mail an Thermalright schreibst und entsprechend nachfragst werden die dir auch sagen, dass der Silver Arrow besser kühlt als der Venomous X, Prolimatech wird dir sagen dass der Genesis besser kühlt als der Megahalems, was ist daran bitte abwertend? Denkst du die werden dir sagen, dass alle Kühler genau gleich gut sind, und nur unterschiedlich viel kosten?
> 
> ...


----------



## elohim (23. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

oh man


----------



## Kaktus (23. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

@elohim
Dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen


----------



## TankCommander (23. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Naja sind wohl alles hier experten......


----------



## Kaktus (23. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Es ging um die Art und Weise wie du Argumentierst und dann deine eigenen Worte verdrehst und völlig Beratungsresistenz bis. Aber ja, du hast hier zwei Experten die regelmäßig größere Tests für Kühler machen und direkten Kontakt zu nahezu allen Herstellern haben. Kurz, du hast zwei Leute vor dir die definitiv und deutlich mehr wissen als du.


----------



## TankCommander (23. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Klar bist du das mit deinem 08/15 kommentare!


----------



## Kaktus (23. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Viele hier kennen mich und wissen was sie von meinen Aussagen zu halten haben....  Und was du denkst, ist mir herzlich egal.


----------



## Lan_Party (23. März 2011)

Kaktus weiß auf jedenfall was er schreibt und seine Kommentare sind nicht 08/15! Er ist sehr kompetent und man kann sich auf ihn verlassen.


----------



## TankCommander (23. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Siehste, mir ist es auch egal was du über mich denkst...Kenn ich dich? "NEIN"  

Komm lass es jetzt gut sein! Das ist mir zu blöd! Wenn man keine Kritik vertragen kann, dann sollte man es lassen!


----------



## Kaktus (23. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Wenn man nicht weiß von was man redet, kann man auch keine Kritik üben.  Zumal... welche Kritik?


----------



## bogomil22 (23. März 2011)

...

Der Thread hat seine funktion erfüllt bzw. meine fragen beantwortet!

Ist gut jetzt!


----------



## xeno75 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*



TankCommander schrieb:


> Komm lass es jetzt gut sein! Das ist mir zu blöd! Wenn man keine Kritik vertragen kann, dann sollte man es lassen!



Der erste Teil ist ein Friedensangebot, da nochmal nachzutreten finde ich ein bisschen albern. Wie wär's jetzt wieder mit back2topic?

Der Mugen bietet ein prima Verhältnis von Preis/Leistung und eine gute Wahl für Bogomil, wenn er ihm gefällt. 
Darin sind sich scheinbar alle einig, also...


----------



## bogomil22 (23. März 2011)

Jup


----------



## BIOS_Overclocker (23. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*



bogomil22 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr zum Mugen 2 oder dem Dark Rock Advanced C1 ? ( evtl. kann man ja dort ein stärkeren Lüfter anbauen um die Leistung zuerhöhen)?


 
Sind beide OK.


----------



## s|n|s (23. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Mugen 2 Rev B ! Preis-Leistung spitze.

Soll mehr OC dann wird es teurer, würde dem Mega Shadow nehmen von Prolimatech dann.
Prolimatech
Noctua
H50-Test PCGH


----------



## BIOS_Overclocker (23. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Oder gleich ne gescheite wakü


----------



## Lan_Party (24. März 2011)

BIOS_Overclocker schrieb:
			
		

> Oder gleich ne gescheite wakü



Für die man aber auch tiefer in die Tasche greifen muss.


----------



## salamandabiko (24. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Ein Freund von mir hat den Artic Freezer 13 auf dem i5 2500k. Er hat auch die CPU übertaktet, wie hoch weiß ich nicht, ich frag mal nach. Der Freezer 13 ist recht leise und in seiner Preisklasse einfach unschlagbar (ca. 20€). Wenn du bereit bist 50€ zu zahlen, bekommst du aber sicherlich bessere...

Edit: Schei... hab die anderen 7 Seiten nicht gesehen/übersehen, sorry...


----------



## Speedy1612 (24. März 2011)

cooler master v8 gute preis leistung nicht zu groß


----------



## schneiderbernd (29. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Habe den Mugen Rev.2 mit i5-2500k kommt bei 4,8Ghz@1,3V in Ewigschleife Prime95 nicht über 59°-reicht dicke das Teil! P/L stimmt!


----------



## Memphys (29. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für i5-2500K @ OC*

Da der Freezer 13 rappelt (Lagerschaden wie das klingt) werd ich mir das Teil auch besorgen


----------

